# Looking to swap our LHD for RHD car



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi all!

We are planning to return to the UK in may and are looking to swap our LHD for a RHD car, preferrable an estate / people carrier / mini van with MOT and tax, cause we are returning with dogs and luggage.

We are situated on the Costa Blanca, Benissa/Moraira/Calpe but are willing to travel.
Our LHD is a 2004 Citroen Xsara 1.6 Hatchback with only 42,000 km in good shape. We are the second owner. It has valid ITV and all needed papers for a transfer.


Maybe someone who just came over is interested in a swap or someone else knows a decent reliable dealer?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Seb* said:


> Hi all!
> 
> We are planning to return to the UK in may and are looking to swap our LHD for a RHD car, preferrable an estate / people carrier / mini van with MOT and tax, cause we are returning with dogs and luggage.
> 
> ...


have you looked on facebook - there are groups called sellyourstuffspain, javeaconnect, deniaconnect & various others - I've seen people advertising UK reg cars for sale/swap on those


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> have you looked on facebook - there are groups called sellyourstuffspain, javeaconnect, deniaconnect & various others - I've seen people advertising UK reg cars for sale/swap on those


Great idea, I'll have a look


----------



## bazzerbjh (Apr 17, 2012)

Seb* said:


> Hi all!
> 
> We are planning to return to the UK in may and are looking to swap our LHD for a RHD car, preferrable an estate / people carrier / mini van with MOT and tax, cause we are returning with dogs and luggage.
> 
> ...


Hi,my name is Barry and i've just seen your message about swapping your car. Do you still have the car available? Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

bazzerbjh said:


> Hi,my name is Barry and i've just seen your message about swapping your car. Do you still have the car available? Thanks


:welcome:

you need to contact Seb by PM - & to do that you'll need to become an 'active' poster, so have a look around the forum, see if there's anywhere you can offer advice, or indeed ask for advice


----------

